# 3DSGamerWorld Review



## Sivir (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello, I recently purchased a DSTwo from @3DSGamerWorld.Com .
Bought the card last week with no problems while purchasing. After my order said it had shipped I emailed asking for my tracking number and was given it relatively quick. I got my card in the mail and it works perfectly. Overall it was just a smooth transaction, like you would regularly order something off of Amazon.

Shipping - 10/10 shipped from California day after I purchased
Customer Service - 10/10 received tracking number after asking with no problems
Product - genuine card with no flaws, it even came in a case


----------



## vrickad (Jul 28, 2015)

I agree with the above poster.
The day after I ordered their site went down, but that was no problem, my order shipped from Singapore that day and a week or two afterwards it arrived in my Swedish mailbox..^^
It would be a bit smoother if they sent the TrackingID without us having to ask for it though.
9.5/10


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 21, 2015)

Good to know. I'll be ordering from them a flashcart so thanks guys!


----------

